# Need suggestion for Motherboard and Cabinet



## AVSEQ (Jun 4, 2014)

So I'm going to upgrade my PC with Core i7 4770. Please suggest an ASUS motherboard for this processor.
I'll mostly use my PC for playing latest games and running Visual Studio 2013.
How about the Maximus VI motherboards (Gene, Hero etc.)? Are they any good?

Also I'll change my cabinet. I have a Sapphire 7870 HD. Will it fit in the Corsair 400R?
Other suggestions are also welcome.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2014)

Asus Z87 Maximus VI Hero -17500.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Asus Z87 Maximus VI Hero -17500.



Really? Really? A Z87 board for a non K processor?? 
@OP Post your budget and your complete config


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Asus Z87 Maximus VI Hero -17500.



What the hell is wrong with your stupid brain? WTH are you suggesting such expensive Z87 board for locked CPU you ~snipped~? DO you realize that people can actually go and purchase what you suggest and end up having wrong system with all their cash spent?

@OP; any particular reason for choosing i7 4770 and not one of the i5 models? Asus H87M-E or MSI Z87-G41 (both available for 8.2k) are good. I'll suggest to go with i5 4570 if you don't necessarily need i7 4770. As the processor is locked, you won't need a Z series motherboard. H87 will be absolutely fine or some cheaper Z8 board will do.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What the hell is wrong with your stupid brain? WTH are you suggesting such expensive Z87 board for locked CPU you ~snipped~? DO you realize that people can actually go and purchase what you suggest and end up having wrong system with all their cash spent?
> 
> @OP; any particular reason for choosing i7 4770 and not one of the i5 models? Asus H87M-E or MSI Z87-G41 (both available for 8.2k) are good. I'll suggest to go with i5 4570 if you don't necessarily need i7 4770. As the processor is locked, you won't need a Z series motherboard. H87 will be absolutely fine or some cheaper Z8 board will do.




Some things never change 
Anyways Asus H87 Pro in 10k is also a good board. Depends on OP's need.
  [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] If OP wants the likes of i7 and if he has the budget he can also go for a Xeon right? Will save him approx 2k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2014)

AVSEQ said:


> So I'm going to upgrade my PC with Core i7 4770. Please suggest an ASUS motherboard for this processor.
> I'll mostly use my PC for playing latest games and running Visual Studio 2013.
> How about the Maximus VI motherboards (Gene, Hero etc.)? Are they any good?
> 
> ...



Mobos:
Gigabyte H87M-D3H -7000, (mATX)
Gigabyte H87-D3H -9000. (ATX)

Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 -3600,
Corsair Carbide SPEC-02 -4000,
Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4700.

Add some fans like 2 x120mm Blue LED fans,(Front Intake)
                          2 x140mm Blue LED fans,(Top Exhaust)
                          1 x120mm Blue LED fan,(Rear Exhaust)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Mobos:
> Gigabyte H87M-D3H -7000, (mATX)
> Gigabyte H87-D3H -9000. (ATX)
> 
> ...



carbide spec series cabinet instead of 400r?? really bad....
@op, stick to 400r and mention your budget for mobo.


----------



## AVSEQ (Jun 4, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Really? Really? A Z87 board for a non K processor??
> @OP Post your budget and your complete config





harshilsharma63 said:


> What the hell is wrong with your stupid brain? WTH are you suggesting such expensive Z87 board for locked CPU you a*h*le? DO you realize that people can actually go and purchase what you suggest and end up having wrong system with all their cash spent?
> 
> @OP; any particular reason for choosing i7 4770 and not one of the i5 models? Asus H87M-E or MSI Z87-G41 (both available for 8.2k) are good. I'll suggest to go with i5 4570 if you don't necessarily need i7 4770. As the processor is locked, you won't need a Z series motherboard. H87 will be absolutely fine or some cheaper Z8 board will do.



What is a locked CPU? I compared between 4770 and 4770K, and saw that 4770K is missing some features (ARK | Compare Intel® Products). So it seemed the former is better. I'm really n00b at this. 

Please suggest which one is better. Also isn't i7 better than i5? Sorry if this is a dumb question. 

I intend to upgrade my processor, motherboard and RAM. For RAM I've chosen Corsair Vengeance 8GB. I can spend as much as 50K for upgrading my system that'll last another smooth 2-3 years. (Gaming and programming)

Other config that I'll keep:
HDD: Seagate 3TB 7200.14
Graphics Card: Sapphire 7870 GHz Edition
PSU: Cooler Master 650W


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

AVSEQ said:


> What is a locked CPU? I compared between 4770 and 4770K, and saw that 4770K is missing some features (ARK | Compare Intel® Products). So it seemed the former is better. I'm really n00b at this.
> 
> Please suggest which one is better. Also isn't i7 better than i5? Sorry if this is a dumb question.
> 
> ...



you better create a new thread in *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/ by answering this questionnaire *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

@OP create a new thread as rijinpk1 suggested.
 And with your budget you can build a nice rig. I would suggest selling your 7870 and combining the dough with 50k a killer rig can be assembled.


----------



## AVSEQ (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok will do. Thanks guys.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What the hell is wrong with your stupid brain? WTH are you suggesting such expensive Z87 board for locked CPU you a*h*le? DO you realize that people can actually go and purchase what you suggest and end up having wrong system with all their cash spent?
> 
> @OP; any particular reason for choosing i7 4770 and not one of the i5 models? Asus H87M-E or MSI Z87-G41 (both available for 8.2k) are good. I'll suggest to go with i5 4570 if you don't necessarily need i7 4770. As the processor is locked, you won't need a Z series motherboard. H87 will be absolutely fine or some cheaper Z8 board will do.



Id suggest you edit your post before any mod notices it.. Name calling is strictly prohibited


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

AVSEQ said:


> What is a locked CPU? I compared between 4770 and 4770K, and saw that 4770K is missing some features (ARK | Compare Intel® Products). So it seemed the former is better. I'm really n00b at this.
> 
> Please suggest which one is better. Also isn't i7 better than i5? Sorry if this is a dumb question.
> 
> ...



A locked processor is one whose non-turbo max CPU multiplier is limited. NOw I'm sure you didn't get that. IN simple words, you cannot overclock a locked processor. ANy INtel processor without a K or X suffix is a locked processor. Z series motherboards are only useful either when used with an unlocked processor or when available at really good price.



Nerevarine said:


> Id suggest you edit your post before any mod notices it.. Name calling is strictly prohibited



No I won't edit that. Let the mods see it. I cant bear a ~snipped~ giving wrong suggestions in a tech forum.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No I won't edit that. Let the mods see it. I cant bear a ~snipped~ giving wrong suggestions in a tech forum.



What are you a ~snipped~? 
*
First of all learn to give respect to others before you can suggest others harshil.*


----------



## vkl (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] please read carefully before suggesting.
      [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] at worst he is giving wrong suggestions which can be easily corrected by you and fellow members without going into namecalling.You could have simply asked OP to ignore his suggestion.There are better ways to make the point.
Both of you,don't indulge in namecalling and unnecessary off-topic.

Carry on here: www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-co...core-i7-4th-gen-build-gaming-programming.html
locking this one.


----------

